# Leveling The Trailer



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Good evening everybody.I would like to find out what does the masses like to use to level your trailers ie lynx blocks,scrap lumber from you last yankee workshop project,steal fire wood from your camping neighbor when you come in at midnight







I would like to know TIA


----------



## Dano (Sep 21, 2009)

I carry a couple of 2x6 and the lego blocks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lynx blocks for me.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a whole bunch of options I carry with me. I have a couple 2x8's that I bring in the bed of my truck. They are long enough to allow both wheels of the trailer's axles to fit on them. I find this "base" to be a necessity if you do any camping in state or undeveloped campgrounds where you can expect unleveled sites. I also bring a bin full of an assortment of 1x8 shims. This allows me to trim my trailer level.

I installed a few sticky bubble levels on my trailer frame and I must say I have gotten pretty good at leveling my trailer, first shot. I can look at how far the bubble is off and can tell how many of each type of board I need to use. Practice, practice, practice, .....

DAN


----------



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

Same set-up as TwoElkhounds. Lots of different lengths of 2x8's. But instead of stick on bubble levels, I use a cheapy 24" carpenter level. It hanges on a hook right inside the door.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Yep. 2x6's here. I have 2 cut long enough to get under both tires and angle cut on one side so I can get up on both if necessary. THe rest are some broken karate boards that started out as 1x10x12. HAven't needed more then that luckily. YET

Jim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I used to carry a milk crate full of cut 2x8's and 3 four foot angle cut 2x8's to drive up on. Burned all them and now I press the on button twice and the auto level button once done.

John


----------



## Texas Scott (Feb 17, 2010)

SLO250RS said:


> Good evening everybody.I would like to find out what does the masses like to use to level your trailers ie lynx blocks,scrap lumber from you last yankee workshop project,steal fire wood from your camping neighbor when you come in at midnight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas Scott (Feb 17, 2010)

I carry two set of links levelers and 5 1 x 6s for ruff stony ground under the jacks. Links levelers are light and easy to store. Easy to clean and they dont get moldy. I have one very lumpy camp ground that the back of the trailer hangs in the air but the view of the lake is awesome, I carry a third set of levelers when we go there so we can get the jacks on the back of the trailer to touch!

sdl


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> Lynx blocks for me.


X2


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

johnp said:


> I used to carry a milk crate full of cut 2x8's and 3 four foot angle cut 2x8's to drive up on. Burned all them and now I press the on button twice and the auto level button once done.
> 
> John


Now that's funny and I know you just lay in wait for questions like this


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

We use two teardropped shaped Mega Levelers. They work great and give me an infinite height adjustment (up to 3" as I remember). The nice thing about them is I don't need to carry all types of lumber to find the right height or do the trial an error method to get the right height. They are about $50.

bbwb


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I have been using those yellow Lego-type blocks since 2006. I purchased two packages and I'm very happy with them, and since they're interconnected they're easy to store.

A couple are cracked and chipped, many more are faded since I use those to keep the trailer tongue level when the OB is in storage. I've even used them on one tire on one side to lift the other tire on that same side so I could change it. They are one of the better purchases I've made.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I have 2 - 2x6's that are cut long enough to fit under the two axles should I need to level side to side. Additionally, I have a couple sets of the interlocking leveling blocks. They are light and easy stash in an exterior cabinet.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

3 bags of Lynx blocks. I also have the lynx chocks. Their is always a delay when backing or pulling on to them from me seeing where to stop, yelling stop, wife hearing me, applying the brakes and not going off the other side. The lynx wheel chock saved us some frustration. Still carry some scrap wood for the tongue or 1/2 plywood if I'm only a 1/2 inch off level.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

battalionchief3 said:


> 3 bags of Lynx blocks. I also have the lynx chocks. Their is always a delay when backing or pulling on to them from me seeing where to stop, yelling stop, wife hearing me, applying the brakes and not going off the other side. The lynx wheel chock saved us some frustration. Still carry some scrap wood for the tongue or 1/2 plywood if I'm only a 1/2 inch off level.


Same as Battion Chief but added walkie talkies so as to not start the trip in the wrong mood


----------



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

i use 2 2x6's cut to fit under 2 axles and a couple scrap pieces to put under the jacks when i'm on soft ground.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Joonbee said:


> I used to carry a milk crate full of cut 2x8's and 3 four foot angle cut 2x8's to drive up on. Burned all them and now I press the on button twice and the auto level button once done.
> 
> John


Now that's funny and I know you just lay in wait for questions like this















[/quote]

No I don't but what was funny was grabbing a lawn chair a tv remote and a can of coke while a friend was setting up his trailer sitting down in front of the motorhome and when he looked I pointed the remote at the rv and my wife inside (out of sight)hit the buttons and when it stopped auto leveling beeped the horn and I cracked the soda. He wanted to kill me for that one.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

johnp said:


> I used to carry a milk crate full of cut 2x8's and 3 four foot angle cut 2x8's to drive up on. Burned all them and now I press the on button twice and the auto level button once done.
> 
> John


went looking at some higher end 5th wheels and saw one that had an automatic system like this. I had 6 jacks. The dealer said to get it level front to back and then let it set side to side. Would be nice. I always mess up and put the blocks on the wrong side or misjudge and put too many blocks and end up having to walk sideways in the camper.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

After I get to the CG I park the TT and open a couple brewskis, then it don't matter if it's level. All kidding aside...I use a couple 2" X 10" X 4' and a milk crate full of 4" X 6"s.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks like Lynx levelers and good old lumber is the answer I was looking for.Thanks for the replys.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The other good thing with all the cut 2x6's is well you can burn them would not want to do that with the lynx type.

John


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Four chunks of 4x4 for the tongue. (On a trailer this long it doesn't take much slope to require a lot of adjustment at the tongue.)
A couple of plastic "plates" to keep the tongue jack from digging into whatever.
Two packages of Lynx. I like not having to worry about effects of weather. Usually end up using a stack of 3 or 4 under the stabilizers at one end (see point #1).
Four large plastic "pads" for under the levelers for use on soft ground.
Two long 2x6 pieces (long enough to drive both wheels up onto) I take in storage garage when I know the ground is going to be really soft.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

One nice thing about my Swift Hitch back-up camera is that I can set the camera on the ground facing the trailer tires as I back up onto my yellow Lego-type blocks. I don't need to have my DW tell me when I'm right on them. And since it's also an infrared camera, I can see this in the dark. Love it!


----------



## chuck&gail (Mar 8, 2010)

We started RVing using pieces of 2x6. They got muddy, wet, and were overall a pain. We also burned ours, and carry two sets of Lynx Leveler blocks.

We ALSO carry one Rotochok for use on the side with the leveler blocks. That is the easy way to chock the side up in the air. We use normal plastic wdge chocks for tires on the ground.

For those who do not chock the side on blocks or wood; I'll bet you do once you see a TT rotate with no vehicle attached!!!


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

The Teke said:


> Same set-up as TwoElkhounds. Lots of different lengths of 2x8's. But instead of stick on bubble levels, I use a cheapy 24" carpenter level. It hanges on a hook right inside the door.


HA, I thought I was the only one cheap enough to do that! I don't feel so bad now


----------

